
Who’s Going To Buy The Facebook Phone? - cpeterso
http://www.splatf.com/2013/04/facebook-phone-potential/
======
junto
I assume that teenagers will be the primary market. They are naive enough not
to realize (or don't care) that Facebook are tracking their every step,
action, communication and physical location whether they like it or not.

